# Sequoia National Park and the John Muir Trail



## Josh (Sep 3, 2008)

last month i took a week off of work (and away from TFO ) and went hiking in the Sierra Nevada mountains. these photos are some of the highlights from the trip. i hiked ~40 miles south from Mammoth, CA where i met up with a buddy who went along with me to Sequoia National Park outside of Visalia, CA.










Squaw Lake @ 10,500 ft. lots of brook trout and a beautiful sunset





a view from 11,000 ft. the air is so clear up here! the biggest lake is chief lake.





on the trail. carrying everything i could possibly need for 4 days





some friends i met along the trail. beautiful scenery!





juniper hugger!





me and general sherman, the biggest tree on earth in terms of volume. note that im at least 20 feet from the base of the tree...the scale here is kind of...off.





giant sequoias and my buddy patrick standing at the base (he's 6 feet tall)





a lazy marmot on a rock.





patrick and Mineral King Valley, Sequoia NP


----------



## Isa (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Josh

What a nice trip and what a nice scenery! It looks very quiet and peaceful.

Thanks a lot for sharing


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2008)

You were geographically so close to me. Next time you're in the neighborhood, give me a jingle and I'll show you my animals!

Yvonne


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Josh! I have always wanted to see those hugggggeeeeeee trees! Someday!


----------



## wayne.bob (Sep 3, 2008)

i love going on a nice hike and just relaxing in the beautiful outdoors. you must of had a great time josh. thanks for sharing.

Wayne


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Josh (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! Yvonne, I should have called.... I actually ended up stranded in downtown Fresno for a few hours.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Josh, it looks like you had a great trip. Lovely scenery and good friends. But whos taking the pic of the person takeing the pic of you hugging the tree?  I absolutely love the second pic. Seems I have always soft spot for Daytime pics of landscapes with the moon it them and that one is just great. Thanks for sharing those with us.


----------



## Josh (Sep 4, 2008)

the two in the tree hugger photo are the guys i met on the trail. they are san jose state students and were kind enough to let me join their 'party'
the sunset/moon photo is one of my favorites. i lucked out, the moon was nearly full that week and you could easily walk around outside at 4am without a flashlight...that is, if you were brave enough to get out of your sleeping bag!


----------



## terryo (Sep 4, 2008)

Every picture looks like a post card. Just beautiful. I can't even imagine how beautiful it must be to see all that in person. Thank you.


----------



## Laura (Sep 5, 2008)

I was tree hugging there last Jan. Lots of snow and ice, so we couldnt go too far, but those trees and amazing.. you cant appreaciate them unless seen in person!
and I DID go see Yvonne while I was there.. Most were sleeping as it was cold, but it was a nice visit!


----------



## spuds (Sep 7, 2008)

Very nice pics! Thanks for sharing. Went there a couple of years ago. Kept driving up the the hill wondering where the huge trees were. Then I finally realized the little trees in the forest were between 50-100 ft tall.You really gotta be there to appreciate the mass of those trees. Absolutely awesome!


----------



## George the box turtle (Sep 7, 2008)

I visited Sequoia Park a couple of months ago on my way to spend a week at Yosemite. Although the trees are HUGE I was kinda suprised that the General wasn't even BIGGER. Beautiful area however, makes me wanna pack up whatever i can fit in a pack and never come back.  Don't think the critters would be thrilled about that idea though!
Beautiful pics!


----------



## Laura (Sep 7, 2008)

For those of you who do make it up that way.. if you like Exotic wild cats.. you MUST stop and tour the Cat Haven in Dunlap on the way up to the trees. www.cathaven.com


----------

